# "Reason for visit"



## Californiacowgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Help, I need the to know where to find the guidelines for using "reason for visit" when billing ER charges.  I have the blurb from ahima; but they would like to see the medicare guidelines.  Can anybody help me with this?  Thank you very much.


----------

